# Yarn Bee Chrysalis scarf pattern



## ebb

Have any of you a better descriptive pattern than the one with this new web yarn ... Yarn Bee Chrysalis ... Maybe one with detail pictures? Any help will be so appreciated! I am new here so I hope this works. Thanks!


----------



## funthreads623

A better descriptive pattern, than what?
I just finished one of these, but I crocheted it...simple. If I can help you, I'd be glad to. I also made one with the Katia Triana, knitted it.


----------



## tyratim

ebb said:


> Have any of you a better descriptive pattern than the one with this new web yarn ... Yarn Bee Chrysalis ... Maybe one with detail pictures? Any help will be so appreciated! I am new here so I hope this works. Thanks!


I just posted this yesterday. It is crocheted and I am asking for input on how I did with the instructions. This is my first attempt at writing instructions. I was trying to get it done in a bit of a hurry. Let me know what you think.

God Bless


----------



## SuzanneJ

I'm interested in what pattern you used. I have been trying to locate a crochet pattern. Any assistance would be appreciated. Thank you, Suzanne J.


----------



## tyratim

Here is a pattern I created while playing with the yarn


----------



## ebb

This has worked great. You did really good on your pattern. I thank so much. I have made a number of scarves, ordered more yarn, and enjoying this so much! If you have other patterns to use with this type yarn, I would love to see them. BTW .... pictures of your scarves are beautiful!!

Thanks again!!

God Bless and have a wonderful Thanksgiving,
ebb


----------



## tyratim

For all of you Frilly, Curly Scarf lovers, Here is a new twist on this latest trend. I just ordered some and will post pictures of my scarf made with this new beautifully different yarn.

Here is the link so you can order your own. If you don't want to order such a large quantity, think about splitting the order with your friends.

http://beadadyx.onlineyarnstore.com/


----------



## butterflykiss47

Is this yarn similar to the Yarn Bee Chrysalis carried at Hobby Lobby? Would like to order from the link you posted as it sounds like a good mission.

I am just trying to learn to make the scarves - beginner to this. Have crocheted in past; but a friend told me these scarves are very easy to make. Will be good Christmas presents.

Thank you.


----------



## sweetsue

Here is a redheart knitted pattern
http://www.redheart.com/search/apachesolr_search/lw2517


----------



## tyratim

butterflykiss47 said:


> Is this yarn similar to the Yarn Bee Chrysalis carried at Hobby Lobby? Would like to order from the link you posted as it sounds like a good mission.
> 
> I am just trying to learn to make the scarves - beginner to this. Have crocheted in past; but a friend told me these scarves are very easy to make. Will be good Christmas presents.
> 
> Thank you.


Yes this is similar to Yarn Bee Chrysalis except this has a thin chenille edge. I just made some scarves with it and they come out very beautiful. I will post pics later today after I return from church.


----------



## butterflykiss47

Thanks for replying so quickly. I've never knitted so having a time getting the process down. Got videos on computer & keep going over them. About time I think I have it I drop a stitch or two & start all over...

Takes time...!


----------



## mindybarlow

I am looking for a pattern or tutorial ( chrysalis ..yarn bee, yarn) on it the iinstructions they give.. didn't help me a darn bit. I've seen them and they are beautiful . I want to make one too. I am a beginner knitter. ty Mindy barlow


----------



## mindybarlow

THANK YOU SO VERY, VERY MUCH..ITS NOT KNITTING ..BUT AT LEAST I CAN CROCHET... IT HAS WORKED OUT GREAT, AND I AM NOT FRUSTRATED.


----------



## CMack

Search for videos on YouTube, but search for ruffle scarf or Piroette yarn/scarf. It will give you the basics and you can adapt. It looks really easy, but I agree, the instructions were cryptic and left me confused.

Here is one knitted ribbon ruffle scarf video link:


----------



## Echo1503

I have made a crochet scarf using Chrysalis yarn, but having a difficult time ending the last stitch using this yarn. Can you help explain how to finish this project.
Thank you so much,
Mary


----------



## mamamoose

The wrapper has pictures and instructions on the inside. They are very detailed.


----------



## Carolinefl

Do you cut the yarn before you make the scarf? Also I am not sure whether you are using four stitches on your hook or what? Please explain in more detail, please.


----------



## helen53

So do you cut strip of the yarn and then chrochet them? I guess I'm at a loose with this stuff. i just can't seem to figure out the patterns.


----------



## helen53

I did too i finially figured it out once you do that they are very simple thank you


----------



## jbyrdsuddenlink.net

I want to crochet a scarf using YARN BEE SHOW OFF metallic


----------



## jbyrdsuddenlink.net

want instructions on crocheting a scraf withYarn 
bee SHOW OFF Metallic platinum


----------



## jbyrdsuddenlink.net

instrctions on a scarf crocheting with Yarn Bee SHOW OFF?


----------



## jbyrdsuddenlink.net

Please send how tocrochet a scarf with Yarn Bee SHOW BEE


----------



## jbyrdsuddenlink.net

What do you mean by no content?


----------



## Bettyboopzoas

I would love to have the crochet patter for this chrysalis. I am not good at knitting.


----------



## galaxycraft

Bettyboopzoas said:


> I would love to have the crochet patter for this chrysalis. I am not good at knitting.


Go back and read the posts. The Pattern is given.


----------

